# Hi Im from New Zealand



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Thats my horse


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting. Prada is just too cute.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the HF!
Prada is adorable!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the hF


----------



## i-love-stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Im off to find some forums to post in


----------

